# FET Timeline?



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi, 

I was hoping some of you ladies could post your FET timeline. I've had so many fresh cycles with no frosties that I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed about the whole concept of a frozen transfer.

Just things like what cd you started meds, cd for your scan, cd you got your bleed, cd transfer etc.

It'll really help to get my head around it xx


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I posted this the other day so copied it over for you:

I will give you my dates and hopefully that will help. I have pcos and irregular cycles so had to have tablets to start my bleed:
1st Feb - start norethisterone 
10th Feb - stop norethisterone 
12th Feb - AF arrives
13th Feb - start busereline
5th March - scan on day 21 of DR
6th March - start progynova tablets, continue with busereline
17th March - lining scan on day 33 of DR (day 12 of tablets)
21st March - start pessaries, stop busereline (day 16 of tablets, day 37 of DR)
26th March - transfer

My second cycle was a lot longer due to extended down regulation due to a cyst, but the one above went roughly to plan.

Good luck!

Xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

I did a medicated cycle without down regulation. It was approx as follows

cd 2 scan to check lining thin and no active follicles. Start oesterogen ( prognova ) 2mg 3x daily one cycle. Other cycle had 3 d with 2mg twice daily for 3 days then increased to 3x daily

cd 10 ish scan to check lining ok and no active follicles. If lining thin increase to 4x daily prognova

cd14 start progesterone in the evening

cd19  blast transfer

you can stay on oestrogen up to 3 weeks as necessary.  1St cycle I was on oestrogen for about 19 (??) days as af came early 

Neither medicated worked for me tho cycles went well re response etc


I also did a triggered natural cycle ( was intended to be medicated ) This worked

cd 4 - scan to check lining thin and no follicles. There were 2 and oestrogen 201 so changed to natural

cd 8 - scan to check dominant follicle and lining thickening

cd 12 scan to congfirm follicle over 17mm - measured at 25mm plus
pregnyl trigger taken 10pm

cd14 ovulation started progesterone that evening

cd 19 et of blasts

In both cases I did bloods. Can do from 9dp5dt

good luck.

x x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Mierran,
The above really helps me too. Thank you hun.
Kukixx


----------

